# Buying new harman p43, dealer prices??



## Mdw1219 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys, im pretty happy with our local stove dealer. Great store great people! This is our first new stove purchase so i was looking to see if the price hes asking is fair. Hes askin 2800.00 for the stove and we are getting the trim kit package deal through harman and the 100 coupon. We are also adding the bluestone scene on the bottom plus tax which brings the totaI to 3000.00. I am installing and picking it up. What do you guys think?


----------



## mikkeeh (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds about right


----------



## P38X2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems like a good price. List price is $2829 according to Harmans website. Dealer support can be priceless.


----------



## CT Pellet (Feb 8, 2013)

You could work your ass off and shop every dealer within 200 miles and probably get one of them to beat that price by $100 or so only to find out a month later that it was the most expensive $100 that you had ever saved! Dealer supporrt isn't everything but yo.....I take that back- it actually is!


----------



## Brokenwing (Feb 8, 2013)

CT Pellet said:


> You could work your ass off and shop every dealer within 200 miles and probably get one of them to beat that price by $100 or so only to find out a month later that it was the most expensive $100 that you had ever saved! Dealer supporrt isn't everything but yo.....I take that back- it actually is!


You nailed that one, the stove is only as good as the dealer!  With out there support your up the creek with out a paddle


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 8, 2013)

Fair price, being comfortable with dealer and getting good support will soon have its payback. Good luck


----------



## mikkeeh (Feb 8, 2013)

From my experience, Harman support is non-existant.  You MUST rely on the dealer. Dealer support IS everything!


----------



## Sawdust62 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last October I paid $ 2450.00 out the door, no tax. I didn't get any extras.  $400.00 for the stove pipe and OAK. I picked it up and installed it myself also.


----------



## RCCARPS (Feb 8, 2013)

Was just quoted $2588 plus tax and install for a P43.  Total came to $3,630 with a ton of pellets.

I agree with the previous posts that top notch dealer support is worth its weight in gold.

RC


----------



## gfreek (Feb 8, 2013)

Go for it


----------



## SteveB (Feb 8, 2013)

Sawdust62 said:


> Last October I paid $ 2450.00 out the door, no tax. I didn't get any extras. $400.00 for the stove pipe and OAK. I picked it up and installed it myself also.


 
No tax, how nice! 6% sales tax here. I paid a bit over $2600 last October, no accessories or pellets and picked it up at the dealer.


----------



## smwilliamson (Feb 8, 2013)

Mdw1219 said:


> Hey guys, im pretty happy with our local stove dealer. Great store great people! This is our first new stove purchase so i was looking to see if the price hes asking is fair. Hes askin 2800.00 for the stove and we are getting the trim kit package deal through harman and the 100 coupon. We are also adding the bluestone scene on the bottom plus tax which brings the totaI to 3000.00. I am installing and picking it up. What do you guys think?


You may be eligible for tax credits too...here is a link that explains.

http://www.forgreenheat.org/incentives/federal.html

Here is also a press release from Thursday that explains some confusion about the Energy Tax Credit and the Renewable Biomass Credit



Please put your location and stove info in yer sig please.


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sawdust62 said:


> Last October I paid $ 2450.00 out the door, no tax. I didn't get any extras. $400.00 for the stove pipe and OAK. I picked it up and installed it myself also.


    geez   why no tax?


----------



## Lousyweather (Feb 9, 2013)

RCCARPS said:


> "top notch dealer support is worth its weight in gold.'
> 
> RC


 
Only if you need it, RC. Some customers are very adept at fixing their own problems, and just buy parts. Most customers THINK they are adept, and I am sure they are at something, but it isnt their stove! 
Point is, that its tough to put a dollar value on a "good" dealer, because all of us value things differently. Is one dealer worth $100 more than another dealer? Who knows? Depends on you, I guess. For some they are, for some they arent. many folks, due to the economy these days, and well, their personalities, are quite mercenarial, and to them, its the dealer who is cheapest who is the best value....and thats fine, as long as you realize that the easiest way to sell something is being the cheapest. That value might come later on, if you need service, or have questions, etc. Then, I propose that $100 isnt so valuable anymore, with the better half constantly giving you the "I TOLD you so, you cheap bast&^d look every 2 minutes while she pulls on more warm clothing as she watches you attempt to fix a broken part...." c'mon, lol, we've all been there!


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> Only if you need it, RC. Some customers are very adept at fixing their own problems, and just buy parts. Most customers THINK they are adept, and I am sure they are at something, but it isnt their stove!
> Point is, that its tough to put a dollar value on a "good" dealer, because all of us value things differently. Is one dealer worth $100 more than another dealer? Who knows? Depends on you, I guess. For some they are, for some they arent. many folks, due to the economy these days, and well, their personalities, are quite mercenarial, and to them, its the dealer who is cheapest who is the best value....and thats fine, as long as you realize that the easiest way to sell something is being the cheapest. That value might come later on, if you need service, or have questions, etc. Then, I propose that $100 isnt so valuable anymore, with the better half constantly giving you the "I TOLD you so, you cheap bast&^d look every 2 minutes while she pulls on more warm clothing as she watches you attempt to fix a broken part...." c'mon, lol, we've all been there!


 

I would agree...up to a point. an example... I have an appliance  dealer who I have purchased from over the years. long story short...he said my washer motor belonged on anothers machine(a machine still under warranty) and gave it to me for free.yes I supplied the labor...   a good dealer....Now I have purchased a PB 105 boiler.   before I made up my mind I asked him about the burnpot issue..."you can't believe everything you hear on the internet" were his words.   Now I'm sitting here and have had 2 problems....about 1 month ago I was awakened at 2 am to my basement smoke alarm going off. By the time I got down stairs every thing was fine.  I looked in the ash bin and saw about 1/2 cup of unburned pellets.   when I called my dealer he said "with your OAK hooked up like it is we may not want Harman to be made aware of it" (search my previous posts...prewarms air like selkirk system)      now my status light blinks 3 times inspite of me cleaning it several times.   he was a no show last sunday to "stop buy for a look-see and a beer"   I also did my own install and had an extra part...I sent a picture of it to him asking about it...he didn't know what it was...I posted it on this forum and recieved an answer within a VERY short time...(again see my post history)   So in closing "is a good dealer worht his weight in gold"   Yes they are...and I'm very handy..  BTW   I will purchase a new ESP probe myself...as well as a new stove...elsewhere


----------

